# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Pigmentstoornissen

## contact

Hai ik ben een jongeman van 25 jaar en heb sinds mijn 15de last van een pigmentstoornis genaamd naevus van Beckers. In relationele sfeer ondervind ik hier hinder van en ik wil graag in contact komen met mensen (bij voorkeur vrouwen, omdat ik makkelijker met vrouwen praat) die ook last hebben van een pigmentstoornis...dit hoeft niet dezelfde stoornis te zijn als de mijne maar bv vitiligo of een andere. Ik hoop echt dat iemand contact met mij opneemt.

Mijn email is [email protected]

ps. Ik ben een spontane, leuke jongeman die met een glimlach in het leven staat.

----------

